# Rest week for a master......



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

.....what should it look like?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

What does the rest of your schedule look like? Generally, one would expect less time on the bike and fewer instances of intensity.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Undecided said:


> What does the rest of your schedule look like? Generally, one would expect less time on the bike and fewer instances of intensity.


this.

eat right (less than in a training week of course).

stretch a bit, maybe some yoga / light calisthenics etc

lots of sleep. replace at least one ride with a nap.

try to avoid work stress / travel.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Friel's books are kind of confusing, they indicate that the volume may decrease as much as half and no intensity, yet I'm wondering if intensity with fewer repeats is the right approach.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I would recommend a decrease in volume by as much as half and with no intensity.


----------



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

two days of 2 to 3 hours of base training pace and one day of spinning your legs like hell...
best done in a light downhill and a medium gear. 5 x 500 m and you go home. rest of the week light stretching, legs up and no stress.


----------

